# trolling for reds



## wheelin (Mar 14, 2010)

ppppp


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

How do you troll at idle?


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

You don't, and they are more like 30lbs. I think the state record is only 50 something. Of course I'n sure larger ones have been caught since we can't keep them anyways.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

50 and 60 pound bulls are 1 and a million the biggest I've caught was 27.5 and he was 52" so highly unlikely

Chase


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Of the hundeds of bulls I've caught trolling, only 1 has been over 30 lbs., and she was 31 exactly.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, give the guy a break! He's talking about in his minds eye! Or dreams.


----------



## wheelin (Mar 14, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> How do you troll at idle?


 use downplanners


----------



## wheelin (Mar 14, 2010)

and for all the smack talkers on here one was 58lbs the other was 59and some change and if you have never caught a red on a jig with a down planner you havent been fishing much and giving anymore ideas were the fish are hitting you wont here it from me guess what iam having for supper tonight redfish


----------



## wheelin (Mar 14, 2010)

JonnyT said:


> Of the hundeds of bulls I've caught trolling, only 1 has been over 30 lbs., and she was 31 exactly.


 must not have been to dixe bar in awhile huuuuhhh


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Pictures or it didn't happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

People, take a chill pill


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

_Florida Record_: 51 lbs., 8 ozs.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Redalert08 said:


> 50 and 60 pound bulls are 1 and a million the biggest I've caught was 27.5 and he was 52" so highly unlikely
> 
> Chase


Had it eaten in the previous year? A 52" red should easily surpass the 30lb mark and then some if it has girth.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

How to catch 'em? Ask Bonita Dan, then... Do the exact opposite!

Jim


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

So you released 2 Florida record reds in one day. Way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

wheelin said:


> use downplanners


So you just drift then?? I'm confused on how to troll without moving...I know how to use a planer but you have to have the boat moving to make them work... Please enlighten me on how you sit still and make them work


----------



## wheelin (Mar 14, 2010)

JonnyT said:


> So you released 2 Florida record reds in one day. Way to go. :thumbsup:


 number one i wasnt in fla shows your stupidness you did even read and i dont give a ............ who dont belive:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelin (Mar 14, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> So you just drift then?? I'm confused on how to troll without moving...I know how to use a planer but you have to have the boat moving to make them work... Please enlighten me on how you sit still and make them work


 your another one that dont read i was in gear forward that is at idle thats trolling with a big boat i know now why i dont get on this forum much all my bad a hand ful of the member like to criticize people :thumbdown:


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

wheelin said:


> number one i wasnt in fla shows your stupidness you did even read and i dont give a ............ who dont belive:thumbsup:



Ahhh! My "stupidness"! Always getting me in trouble...:no:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't see the original post, but was it that bad??


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah I can't read it either. Why was it changed?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Can we at least all agree, Squirelfish dan has never seen a live Red?

Jim


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't get it. It's the PENSACOLA fishing forum. Forgive our stupidestness for assuming you were in Florida. Holy freakin crap, should've posted in Iliveinredfishheavenfishingforum.com!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> I don't get it. It's the PENSACOLA fishing forum. Forgive our stupidestness for assuming you were in Florida. Holy freakin crap, should've posted in Iliveinredfishheavenfishingforum.com!



Or "Out of Area Reports", since there is such a spot. Forgive my _*stupidness*_ for using my common sense.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

wheelin said:


> your another one that dont read i was in gear forward that is at idle thats trolling with a big boat i know now why i dont get on this forum much all my bad a hand ful of the member like to criticize people :thumbdown:


I can read perfectly fine...you stated you caught them while trolling at idle. Idle means you are not moving or the engine is at a idle state I.e not in gear. So before you go off and tell people they are stupid please get your facts straight.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> I can read perfectly fine...you stated you caught them while trolling at idle. Idle means you are not moving or the engine is at a idle state I.e not in gear. So before you go off and tell people they are stupid please get your facts straight.


Seriously? Dude? A car at idle is still. A boat at idle is moving slowly. Ever read the no wake zone signs? "idle speed no wake"


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

I think you might have neutral and idle confused, as I do often.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

one time i caught one this big
<---------------------------------------------------------------------------->
but you guys would not have seen it or know about it....it was in canada....with my supermodel girlfriend, after i hit the lottery for millions of dollars.

TRP


----------

